# Whataburger



## ncm_pkt (Nov 13, 2009)

This questions is waaay out there...haha...but...was the founder of Whataburger a Mason???? I was eating with a friend there and he saw my ring, and compared it to the architecture of a whataburger in a picture behind where i was sitting. It looked like a compass...haha sooo yeah that's my stupid question of the day.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 13, 2009)

Nope, but the founder of Wendys was! lol


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 13, 2009)

What-*A*-burger....just like you like it..


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 13, 2009)

Best fast food burgers known to man.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 13, 2009)

Word


----------



## ncm_pkt (Nov 13, 2009)

haha poop!!! if you notice, brothers....Wendy's meat is SQUARE and the buns are CIRCLES..."the Square and the Circle are equal because they are both 360*" haha i thought that to be an interesting observation


----------



## owls84 (Nov 13, 2009)

What if we took the conspiracy further and said that the Meat is square for the..duh..square and the bun round for the compasses??? 

I think I shall spread this rumor. :27:


----------



## owls84 (Nov 13, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Best fast food burgers known to man.



This must be from a man that has never tasted the burger made from God's hands. It is called a "Double Double" and can be found at In-N-Out Burger. 

:drool:


----------



## HKTidwell (Nov 13, 2009)

If you are ever in Austin Check out "Top Notch".  Great little burger joint.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

Harry Dobson founder of Whataburger sketched that on a napkin. He being a carpenter new that was the cheapest way to pop a structure up. This is on Whataburgers website.:001_huh:
As far as Wendy's being square maybe Brother Dave had that as a motive in the back of his mind but Wendy's is known as the square burger which was and is a pretty good marketing scheme. I always tell people though it was because he was a mason and it is all part of the plan to take over the world, starting with square burgers. :40:


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 13, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Best fast food burgers known to man.



I HATE WHATABURGER!!!!!!!

Best fast food (chain) burger that I know of is Texas Burger. Man, now that's a good burger.  Sometimes I make an excuse just to drive to Buffalo or Madisonville to hve one.  And the fries can't be beat.  even a die hard whataburger fan will have to admit that thier fries are a bit lacking.


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 13, 2009)

The pickle on the burger is symbolic of the Past Master.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 13, 2009)

ljlinson1206 said:


> I HATE WHATABURGER!!!!!!!
> 
> Best fast food (chain) burger that I know of is Texas Burger. Man, now that's a good burger.  Sometimes I make an excuse just to drive to Buffalo or Madisonville to hve one.



I used to stop at the one in Madisonville on my way to/from Dallas. The last time I was in there (last January) the place was filthy- looked like it needed a good steam-cleaning.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I used to stop at the one in Madisonville on my way to/from Dallas. The last time I was in there (last January) the place was filthy- looked like it needed a good steam-cleaning.



I was just in there about two weeks ago and it looks like they have remodeled and was very clean.  Man I love thier burgers.  Makes me wanna take the patrol car to Madisonville right now!!!!!


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 14, 2009)

ljlinson1206 said:


> I was just in there about two weeks ago and it looks like they have remodeled and was very clean.



Glad to hear it- I always LOVED their patty melts!


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 14, 2009)

The trick to the best Whataburger ever-- tell them to toast the buns.  The girl behind the counter will stare at you rather incredulously as if to say "Who told you our secret?"  The answer is you must never.  never. say it was me.  They'll know.

On another Whataburger note-- the commercial that tells you there are thousands of ways to fix your Whataburger is a lie.  On a simple evening after bowling and drinking, my friends and I went to the El Campo Whataburger and made a simple request;  scrambled eggs on the burger.  Apparently, even though it was after 11pm and they did have eggs on the menu, eggs on a burger was too much of a mindwarp for them to get.

Peace


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 14, 2009)

Try going to a resturant and ordering a bacon sandwich.  They have no idea what your talking about. And then to simplify it and tell them you want a BLT cut the lettuce and tomatoes, they tell you they can't do that.  

And my family wonders why I say there is no hope for humanity.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 15, 2009)

What's so confusing about a bacon sandwich?  You take a half dozen or so or more pieces of bacon, criss-cross them in a crosshatch pattern, and put them on ciabatta bread with a little creamy dijon-aise?

What is this world coming to?


----------



## luftx (Nov 15, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Best fast food burgers known to man.



Here in Lufkin, there is a two store chain, called Ray's Drive-in, and they make the most AWESOME burger ever!   I fact, on the first day after I came home from Korea on leave, my parents asked me where I wanted to go eat, and I said Ray's!  I still hold the award for the most distance traveled to eat one of their burgers!

Robert


----------



## Nate C. (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Whataburger, but I have to agree that In & Out is every bit as good and maybe some better.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 16, 2009)

It just all depends on what you were weened on.  If you grew up on slop, you just wouldn't understand the true awesomeness of the A1 Thick and Hearty burger from Whataburger.  

Sidenote, the A1 is about to be retired  .


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 16, 2009)

C. Banks Barbee said:


> ...you just wouldn't understand the true awesomeness of the A1 Thick and Hearty burger from Whataburger.



Exactly.


----------



## Nate C. (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that I've been eating at Whataburger since long before they ever had an A1 Thick and Hearty burger. As much as I like Whataburger, I can only speculate that anyone who would call In & Out 'slop' has just never eaten there.

Changing the subject slightly, I see you are from Huntsvegas. I was recently very pleasantly surprised to find that Tinsley's Chicken is back in bidness after a twenty year noncompetitive agreement with Church's. Man, Tinsley's has some good rolls.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 16, 2009)

Tinsley's rolls are good, but their chicken is too dry imho.  

And, I've eaten at In & Out, but I also believe in this math equation that has yet to be derived:  

greatness of burger + length of travel ≠ Whataburger.

(unless of course you are traveling from out of state TO Whataburger, then ≠ is replaced with =)


----------



## david918 (Nov 16, 2009)

C. Banks Barbee said:


> It just all depends on what you were weened on.  If you grew up on slop, you just wouldn't understand the true awesomeness of the A1 Thick and Hearty burger from Whataburger.
> 
> Sidenote, the A1 is about to be retired  .



That's what I just had for supper


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Nov 17, 2009)

that IS a tasty burger!


----------

